# DS #2058: Soma Bringer (Japan)



## tempBOT (Feb 27, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-2911^^Contributed by pasc​


----------



## Master Mo (Feb 27, 2008)

Isn`t this game suppose to be an Action-RPG...

I heard of it just a few weeks ago (it is already out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and I really have to say, that I got curious... 

So is it just dungeon crawling or are there any towns and something like this?


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 27, 2008)

Saw some videos.. looks like Secret of Mana..


----------



## JPH (Feb 27, 2008)

Screenshots:























P.S. pasc, the filename is '6rz-sbj', not 'Soma_Bringer_JPN_NDS-6rz.zip'


----------



## aaronburke (Feb 27, 2008)

i really like the title


----------



## Slave (Feb 27, 2008)

Anyone opened the rom see if there's Engrish language? LOL


----------



## JPH (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Slave @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> Anyone opened the rom see if there's Engrish language? LOL




Soma_Bringer_LANGUAGE SELECTOR_NDS_SQUiRE


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Slave @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> Anyone opened the rom see if there's Engrish language? LOL








 Yeah, there ain't.

But the game is gorgeous, and I think if the game sees a western localization, RPG fans will go nuts for this game. So far, it's kind of like a mix of Diablo and Final Fantasy VII. The gameplay is very much like Diablo, and you even get to pick what character you want, what class they will be, and their weapon set-up. However, monsters don't seem to re-spawn the way they do in Diablo or most other RPGs, for that matter. Why like FFVII? Well, though I don't understand any of the text, the characters seem to be somewhat modeled after the characters from FFVII, and story is definitely going to be a huge, huge part of this game. It's not a mindless dungeon-crawling hack & slash, ala Dungeon Explorer. This is the real deal.

BTW, did I mention the game is gorgeous?! Polish up the wazoo, and Monolith really seems to have considered everything a player would want for this type of game. A real-time mini map on the touch screen, tons of options and customizability -- the works.


----------



## soliunasm (Feb 27, 2008)

Fucking. Awesome. Game.

Made my character.
Red haired male, thief, double-knives, 19 Str, 15 Dex, 12 Magic(I think?), 13 something.



QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Slave @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone opened the rom see if there's Engrish language? LOL
> ...


Mind uploading that? Most of us don't have Usenet :[


----------



## beautifulbeast (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Slave @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone opened the rom see if there's Engrish language? LOL
> ...


Wait, are you implying that the game has English subbing as a hidden option and you can unlock it with a patch? Sorry if I sound like a noob, but this game looks fantastic and I can't wait.


----------



## knl (Feb 27, 2008)

I think he was just being sarcastic, guys.


----------



## comtois (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(knl @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> I think he was just being sarcastic, guys.



no!!  oh well, at least we'll be playing this in TBA 2008.  that's coming up, right?

so, any chance at all of being able to play this without knowing any japanese?


----------



## Kellicros (Feb 27, 2008)

Just had a quick run on this, it looks absolutely beautiful and I can't stop thinking the FF remakes should have been in this style, with 2D backgrounds and 3D characters, everything is so gorgeous and smooth. Too bad I can't understand a thing to play further.


----------



## Rayder (Feb 27, 2008)

This does indeed look like a nice game, but I'll wait for a (U) or (E) release.   I can't stand looking at all that Japanese text.....looks like a bunch of TV antennas.....or chicken scratch....or something.


----------



## Jei (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice thing to put on my MicroSd after I finish TokiMemo ^^

The graphics look pretty, I hope the gameplay to be as good, if not better.


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 27, 2008)

I can't wait to get my hands on this.  Looks like the best game in a long time.

Can people please give some impressions on how hard it is to play with no Japanese knowledge?  Are the menus and configuration fairly straight forward for an RPG, or is it too hard to get very far?  Thanks.

I know I'll end up trying it anyway.  I just want to "see" it, if nothing else.


----------



## soliunasm (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Szyslak @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> I can't wait to get my hands on this.Â Looks like the best game in a long time.
> 
> Can people please give some impressions on how hard it is to play with no Japanese knowledge?Â Are the menus and configuration fairly straight forward for an RPG, or is it too hard to get very far?Â Thanks.
> 
> ...



By the way, I don't know Japanese


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Feb 27, 2008)

NFO is all messed up... Looks like some stray HTML got in there


----------



## soliunasm (Feb 27, 2008)

Man this is hard. The first mini-boss is a penguin that can rape your ass. He brought me down to 30 HP twice T.T
Also, there's a cooldown on potions. That will be a nuisance later.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2008)

If someone want to get inside the filesystem, this game is tricky.
Extract it with DSlazy or ndstool : you'll see only one file data/data.srl
This file itself is the real rom of the game, unpack it with ndstool or dslazy.
The text is in shift-jis with some html like code (like 
 for breaks) it's located in the data/menu directory.


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> If someone want to get inside the filesystem, this game is tricky.
> Extract it with DSlazy or ndstool : you'll see only one file data/data.srl
> This file itself is the real rom of the game, unpack it with ndstool or dslazy.
> The text is in shift-jis with some html like code (like
> for breaks) it's located in the data/menu directory.


Hehehe, look at data\data\_prog\tkato\pack.dat You can see  
"This is a Pen!!!
Oh Pen!!
It is a wonderful Pen!!!
I want to marry the Pen!!!!!"

A hint at a hidden English translation? Who knows


----------



## Maktub (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks neat. Reminds me of Grandia II.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Szyslak @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> I can't wait to get my hands on this.Â Looks like the best game in a long time.
> 
> Can people please give some impressions on how hard it is to play with no Japanese knowledge?Â Are the menus and configuration fairly straight forward for an RPG, or is it too hard to get very far?Â Thanks.
> 
> I know I'll end up trying it anyway.Â I just want to "see" it, if nothing else.



Yeah, like soliunasm said, it's fairly easy to get a handle on the menu options and battle commands, and taking the game out for a test drive should be no problem at all. But I get the impression that this game does have a good story, and we won't be able to follow any of that. The combat starts out simple, but as you begin to utilize the customization features, you'll see there's a lot more to it than meets the eye. It's going to be a joy to play in English...it will be in English eventually. How do I know? Because it has to be. It just has to be!


----------



## Law (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(irpacynot @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> How do I know? Because it has to be. It just has to be!Â



You know what else has to be? From The Abyss. I'm still waiting on that.


Why does Japan keep all the good games for themselves? It's not fair.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2008)

I could have released it tonight but I've translated the wrong text archives (damn developers who changed their mind and left both version of text...).


----------



## comtois (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> I could have released it tonight but I've translated the wrong text archives (damn developers who changed their mind and left both version of text...).



could have?  aw, come one!


----------



## asmodeal (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> I could have released it tonight but I've translated the wrong text archives (damn developers who changed their mind and left both version of text...).


I'm so looking for this.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> I could have released it tonight but I've translated the wrong text archives (damn developers who changed their mind and left both version of text...).



All I can say is, if you are able to make a translation patch...


----------



## hirusho (Feb 27, 2008)

This game freeze in prologue chapter when the muscle guy receiving transmission from someone on R4.... 
anyone got a fix for that?


----------



## bunnybreaker (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(hirusho @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> This game freeze in prologue chapter when the muscle guy receiving transmission from someone on R4....
> anyone got a fix for that?



I've just played until after the first boss and it didn't freeze on me (also an R4 user). Is it before or after the boss you're talking about?


----------



## Evilkoko (Feb 28, 2008)

Is co-op wifi or wireless play only? Would be awesome to have a wi-fi rpg, tho I don't see the wi-fi stamp on the box so I haven't gotten my hopes up.


----------



## reilina (Feb 28, 2008)

alright sir deufeufeu saves day!!


----------



## hirusho (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(bunnybreaker @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> I've just played until after the first boss and it didn't freeze on me (also an R4 user). Is it before or after the boss you're talking about?




I use firmware 1.16 and it's before boss I guess, I haven't fought any boss yet >>

What firmware you using btw?


----------



## bunnybreaker (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(hirusho @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> QUOTE(bunnybreaker @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I've just played until after the first boss and it didn't freeze on me (also an R4 user). Is it before or after the boss you're talking about?
> ...



I'm using 1.12. Have you checked to make sure it wasn't a random unlucky freeze, ie. can you get past it or does it always freeze there?

I've had a few games freeze on me in random places that I can't recreate.


----------



## Rayder (Feb 28, 2008)

If your game freezes again, copy the entire contents of your flash card to your computer, format the microSD, then copy everything back.

If that doesn't work, you likely have either a bad ROM, a slow microSD or an improperly trimmed ROM.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2008)

it doesnt freeze to me and i have the kernel 1.15... i was playing wireless mode... btw is Wireless only Evilkoko


----------



## reilina (Feb 28, 2008)

wi-fi or wireless is the same thing.

i think what ur trying to say is its local wi-fi or local wireless.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2008)

As far as i know they are not the same... and wireless is only local... since it goes for the "local" web made by one host nds and many client nds... in the other hand.. .wi-fi is the connection that you need to configurate to get an ip in a net to get connected to the nintendo wifi server... 

and it only has wireless connection


----------



## flanker22 (Feb 28, 2008)

wow looks really good. developer monolith soft, same developer who made xenosaga and Baten Kaitos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvkOEoKFK4s&feature=related


----------



## hirusho (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> If your game freezes again, copy the entire contents of your flash card to your computer, format the microSD, then copy everything back.
> 
> If that doesn't work, you likely have either a bad ROM, a slow microSD or an improperly trimmed ROM.




Thank you for your suggestion and after I format kingston flash card it no longer freeze at same spot anymore


----------



## Serabii (Feb 28, 2008)

I love the trailer of Soma Bringer.. I'm kinda interested... I'm just hoping that there will be a US version of this..

oh and if there are aspiring hackers who want to translate this game I saw on gamefaqs about a translation of the menu.

gamefaqs Soma Bringer menu translation

...and a link from NeoGAF forums about the Translation of the game (translated by duckroll)
NeoGAF forums


----------



## jesterscourt (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks nice, but I'll wait until there is a patch available (which may be sooner than we think) or when it receives an English release.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't know at which point I will release a patch, I mean right now I have a patch with character creation menu and most of the ingame menu, but I don't know if I wait to have all translated. Come on guys, tell me.


----------



## pristinemog (Feb 28, 2008)

The voice in the intro definitely sounds like Eri Kawai... And the Procyon Studio credit on the title screen can only mean one thing.

Good ol' Yasunori Mitsuda composed the music for this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Dominator (Feb 28, 2008)

yah release a preview patch now guys!!!!!! it would be great for everyone you are the fastest man i ever seen 
we love you


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> I don't know at which point I will release a patch, I mean right now I have a patch with character creation menu and most of the ingame menu, but I don't know if I wait to have all translated. Come on guys, tell me.



Your call. Either way, I certainly appreciate any work you're able to do on this game. But if you can release what you have as you go, I'd love that too.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(irpacynot @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Feb 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know at which point I will release a patch, I mean right now I have a patch with character creation menu and most of the ingame menu, but I don't know if I wait to have all translated. Come on guys, tell me.
> ...


http://deufeufeu.free.fr/wiki/index.php?title=Soma_Bringer


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> QUOTE(irpacynot @ Feb 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Feb 28 2008 said:
> ...







You're my hero deufeufeu.  Thank you for releasing incremental updates.


----------



## Serabii (Feb 28, 2008)

thank you sir deufeufeu... YOUR MAH HERO


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 28, 2008)

Can anyone instruct me as to how to make the patched file? I know we have to combine dpspatcher.exe, the original (un-trimmed) ROM, and a patched ROM (the one element I don't know how to create), and the snapshot, all within cmd. So, I'm still missing the step on how to create that patched file to add inside of cmd. With JUS, there was a separate JUS-patcher file.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(irpacynot @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> Can anyone instruct me as to how to make the patched file? I know we have to combine dpspatcher.exe, the original (un-trimmed) ROM, and a patched ROM (the one element I don't know how to create), and the snapshot, all within cmd. So, I'm still missing the step on how to create that patched file to add inside of cmd. With JUS, there was a separate JUS-patcher file.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just put any name and the dps patcher will create the file. it's just the name of the file to output the patched rom. By the way if you us the name of an existing file it wil be overwritten.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> just put any name and the dps patcher will create the file. it's just the name of the file to output the patched rom. By the way if you us the name of an existing file it wil be overwritten.



Voila', man. Thanks.


----------



## pakoito (Feb 28, 2008)

deufeufeu je t'ai sent an PM avec a link to some skill translations. C'est le first time I'm proud of a french guy ^^


----------



## NetShira (Feb 28, 2008)

Thank you so much deufeufeu!


----------



## jagviper (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks deufeufeu, Is the game playable now in english?
Wowww i love this game i hope it comes out in english


----------



## Harpuia (Mar 1, 2008)

OMG this game is a mad addicting and mad import friendly lovechild of Diablo and SD3


----------



## soliunasm (Mar 1, 2008)

Gunners absolutely suck.
The delay in their attacks is terrible, and the skills they have are hard to determine which one does more damage :/


----------



## jagviper (Mar 1, 2008)

I made a Daark, so far they seem very powerful, just dont know what a few skills do


----------



## Dominator (Mar 1, 2008)

I finish the game and its absolutly great


Its the best game ever on the ds !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

When you finish the game you unlock idea (the soma girl), the expert mode with you ending charactere, and the break mode (? don't know what is this) with einsatz



they are four case under your charactere and each have normal, expert,master apparently you have do finish the game  12 with each charactere for unlock all


----------



## blahman (Mar 1, 2008)

i have to say once again (like just about every other rpg) evade based melee builds just get screwed over. pump character full of evade with lots of evade equips and he'll still get hit just about every single time.


----------



## Milk Boy (Mar 1, 2008)

I know I might be chiming in a little late here, but I had to say thanks to deufeufeu for his hard work. 

You sir, are a scholar and a gentleman. I'm a big fan of your work, thanks a lot!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2008)

New patch released : http://deufeufeu.free.fr/wiki/index.php?title=Soma_Bringer

PS: thx Milk Boy


----------



## rice151 (Mar 3, 2008)

Big thanks, rep, and shouts to deufeufeu for the patch.  It's better than nothing, plus I was dredging the process of apply the patch.  I thought I would have to unpack, apply, repack the rom and be done, but he also includes a nifty program that does the all the patching for you!

I can not wait for skill descriptions, then I'll be on my way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks Again deufeufeu


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Mar 3, 2008)

deufeufeu said:
			
		

> New patch released : http://deufeufeu.free.fr/wiki/index.php?title=Soma_Bringer
> 
> PS: thx Milk Boy



Thanks deufeufeu!


----------



## Unchi-san (Mar 4, 2008)

anyone know where to find the chimera's heart (act 2 quest item)?  It says it is at the Grava room in the quest log... i can't find it anywhere!


----------



## areola (Mar 17, 2008)

thanihonjinballa said:
			
		

> anyone know where to find the chimera's heart (act 2 quest item)?  It says it is at the Grava room in the quest log... i can't find it anywhere!



You have to get it after you beat the Act2 Boss.
Once you're done with Act2:
* take the Gate (or in Diablo terms, Waypoint  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) to West Larigo Bridge 4 and enter the Gravo place
* take the very Left Lift -> then the top right lift -> follow the path and take the bottom lift -> take the first lift -> finally take the lift all the way at the top.

If that sounds confusing, just open the local map every time you enter a lift then you'll see what I'm talkin' about.

-Ken


----------



## Kawo (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you, the chimera heart was too hard to find.


----------



## Ryu Sparda (May 31, 2010)

I will recover topic. Whether it is possible at game on a multiplayer together, to take in a party the third NPC??? And how to use function "detach orb"? Orbs are not pulled out, it is necessary to sell them together with the weapon


----------



## monkat (May 31, 2010)

Ryu Sparda said:
			
		

> I will recover topic. Whether it is possible at game on a multiplayer together, the third NPC to take??? And how to use function "detach orb"? Orbs are not pulled out, it is necessary to sell them together with the weapon



Holy hell, Ryu! That's one hell of a bump!

(I stole that from a similar situation because it made me smile)

I don't really understand your question. Try playing with the English translation patch.


----------



## Ryu Sparda (May 31, 2010)

I apologise for my English ОК, then so. For what function at the dealer "detach orb" is necessary? At me occurs nothing.
And I play with my girl. We want the third member in our command. It is possible NPC to joined???
Yes, I play with the English translation patch. Have begun in the winter 2008, but 2 acts  have bothered later. Here have begun now the third act


----------



## dnniwa485 (May 31, 2010)

heres a baby step for you bro, hot to use the "detach orbs"

- go to your ship, then head to midbay
- go to workshop
- Speak with the NPC (left corner of the room) there and buy a detach orb (his name is Nie)
- Now you brought detach orbs right? Go talk to the Robot dude there (his name again is Blik)
- Pick the "detach" there. And it will list your current equipment. Choose one there.
- then it will let you choose a orb "he actually want you to give him some detach orbs"
- there you go, you detached your orb.

you can only control the 2nd and 3rd member of your party if you got extra DS out there. "use the wifi"
and connect your DS'es to each other.


----------



## Ryu Sparda (May 31, 2010)

Nie? This shit work!!! Thanks, dnniwa485! Now I can removed orbs


----------

